# NSA - Norwood Systems



## johnno261 (29 November 2005)

Got into this little fella yesterday on opening. Norwood is tightly held with some great contracts under its belt in the technology sector with Samsung taking up its product last week!!
A stock to watch for sure!!!!


----------



## amohonour (29 November 2005)

*Re: NSA*

Good to see you on board and yes big things coming. Very tightly held.


----------



## Crash (30 November 2006)

So the company now does nothing?  Do my shares have any value at all?  Who would buy them?


----------

